# He does as He pleases!



## JM (May 22, 2009)

He does as He pleases!

(Arthur Pink, "The Sovereignty of God")

"For the Lord Almighty has purposed--and who can thwart Him? His hand is stretched out--and who can turn it back?" Isaiah 14:27

To say that God is sovereign, is to declare that He is the Almighty, the Possessor of all power in heaven and earth--so that none can . . .
defeat His counsels,
thwart His purpose,
or resist His will.

Whatever takes place in time--is but the outworking of that which He has decreed in eternity.

The sovereignty of the God of Scripture, is . . .
absolute,
irresistible
and infinite!

We insist that God does . . .
as He pleases,
only as He pleases,
always as He pleases!

"But our God is in the heavens--He has done whatever He has pleased!" Psalm 115:3

"The Lord does whatever pleases Him, in the heavens and on the earth, in the seas and all their depths!" Psalm 135:6

"All the peoples of the earth are regarded as nothing. He does as He pleases with the powers of heaven and the peoples of the earth. No one can hold back His hand or say to Him: What have you done?" Daniel 4:35


----------



## OPC'n (May 22, 2009)

Very true! Cannot escape this fact! He is in control.


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2009)

I thank God that He does what He pleases.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 22, 2009)




----------

